# Update-My new puppy



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

I just wanted to start a new thread...

I spoke with Josy today and purchased a sweet little girl from her. My brother in law just so happens to be in Josy's neighborhood on his way back from moving someone and will pick her up tonight and bring her home with him. I will pick her up tomorrow in Massachusetts. I am so excited!!!! Josy was wonderful, she took the time to answer all my questions. And took time out of her busy day to get the pup ready for pickup on such short notice. I can't wait to see her!!!!! We have decided on her name, Millie! Here are some pics....Again, thank you all for your support through this difficult time with losing Mia. It means alot to me.

I will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am totally thrilled for you!!









I'm so glad you were able to bring a new love in to your life so quickly. I know that it can really help a heart heal. I put a deposit on Kallie the day after my Rosebud went to the bridge. Some friends were skeptical but I knew I was doing the right thing for me. 

I cannot wait to hear all about your new baby!! I'm sooo happy for you!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what wonderful news!







congrats on your new addition.








i can't wait to hear all about her and see some pictures!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

GREAT news!! I'm so happy for you, and I hope your new baby will help you heal from the pain of losing Mia. I know that bringing a new baby into your heart so soon can help fill the emptiness left by the one who has left. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats on Millie!!!!!!!!







How wonderful....and I hear Josymir is a wonderful breeder too! Best of luck with your new little one!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so happy for u! i hope she is everything u have needed to help mend ur broken heart


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm doubly excited for you because I know you're getting a sweet adorable little girl.....and....she's Winnie's sister!






























I'm so looking forward to hearing all about her! Congratulations!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I am so happy for you









Can't wait to see and hear all about your Mille


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

How wonderful





















I can't wait to see what she looks like, I love puppies


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wonderful news!







Is she the female shown on the website? She is beautiful.


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

> Wonderful news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is not the female shown on the website. I think Josy was thinking she might keep Millie, but when I called and told her what I was looking for, she was more of a fit than the one on the website. I will be picking her up tomorrow and will take pics ASAP. I am so happy that I was able to find Josy and a female so soon. I was worried that it would be awhile. I do miss Mia so much and look forward to another little furbutt to hug and hold. I know she won't replace Mia but I do believe it is a little easier when you have another baby that needs you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I understand your interest in another pup. This baby will never be a replacement, but she will hold her own special place in your heart and you will find out how each of them have their own little personality. Congrats and I'm so glad you found a puppy!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Congratulations! I am so happy that you were able to find a baby so fast....Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

how exciting - and congrats! It's always wonderful when things work out, just as if they were meant to be. I can't wait to see your new cute puppy!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, I'm so excited for you & can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is wonderful news! She will indeed make you feel better.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!







That's so exciting, I can't wait to see pics of little Millie!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just want to add my congratulations and excitement to see pictures!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

piccccccccctures????????????????????????????????????


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! 
Definately need pictures.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, congratulations to you and to the new baby! She's lucky, too, to have such a wonderful new forever home. 

There's nothing as sweet as a Maltie puppy as far as I'm concerned. She'll keep you very busy and occupied with building new memories of your lives together.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

That is fantastic news





















I am so thrilled for you and your new little baby Millie














I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Pictures? We need pictures plus, I want to see how much she looks like my Lacey. Lacey is a puppy from Josy and I'm interested to see what similities they share.


----------

